# feed additives



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

Hello all, would it be good to add extras to commercial pigeon feed, like cracked corn, oats, raw peanuts? The stuff I'm using is mainly seeds and dried field peas.


----------



## Joel (Mar 6, 2001)

hello
i usually add corn to my feed as ive been told it does them good, especially in the winter months. I would avoid the peanuts because they tend to go bad quickly and could contaminate the rest of your feed. Raw peanuts do make a great treat though!!

joel


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Bernie enjoys thistle safflower, & small black sunlower seeds. He loves dried split peas--green and yellow. He also likes cracked corn and wild bird mix. Crushed raw peanuts are usually ignored, as are veggies. Go figure...

Many pigeons like thawed, frozen veggies, like peas, corn & even cubed carrots. But Joel's right about not storing some of these "treats" with the staple feed.

Bernie also gets NEKTON-S vitamins in his water (no chlorine added).

Carl's bird, Lucky, enjoys Cheerios and a spot of warm tea now and then! 

I guess they're as much individuals as we are!









--Ray


----------



## Joel (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ray,
Just a note about the raw peanuts. If the birds are unaccustomed to them they do avoid them at first but once the taste is acquired, they go "nuts" over them. As a treat sometimes i mix a little in with their daily feed and they are the first things gone. 
What do u think about bread? My birds love it also but it seems to make their droppings loose. I like it better than nuts because i dont have the hassle of shelling them. I just wonder how many racing people and non racers do this.

thanks
joel


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Most pigeons love raw peanuts. Bernie won't touch bread either. Very likely, Joel, Bernie's spoiled rotten!









Hungry Feral Pigeons like bread, french fries, popcorn, etc.

You're probably right about them first trying something and then deciding they like it!

Bernie goes in spurts where he craves and singles out certain foods over others, such as thistle or green split peas, as is evidenced in his droppings.

Racing fanciers often push carbs, fats and protiens on a rotating program during racing seasons, to maximize the performance of their little athletes.

And athletes they are! A trained Racing Pigeon has no equal on the planet in cardio-vascular fitness. And for its size, columba livia (the pigeon) is one of the most muscular animals alive.

--Ray


----------

